# NCEES 2008 SOLUTION 516



## Relvinim (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone know where they got this fatigue life formula from? It's different than the one I have in Shigley. I've come across 4-5 problems so far where none of the formulas are in MERM. This is starting to scare me.


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 18, 2010)

Relvinim said:


> Anyone know where they got this fatigue life formula from? It's different than the one I have in Shigley. I've come across 4-5 problems so far where none of the formulas are in MERM. This is starting to scare me.


See section 6-18 of Shigley 8th edition. If it's a different edition, it's the back of the fatigue section for an easy reference so you dont have to dig around the whole chapter.


----------

